# New betta attacking reflection - light on or off?



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I found some previous threads about bettas trying to attack their reflections and it was said that they may stop doing it after a while. I've got a new betta and he's trying to attack his reflection. My question is whether I should leave his tank light off for a few days, or will that just delay him getting used to his tank and getting used to seeing his reflection? What do you think?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I had the same problem and I was told to leve it on for your usual time and he will eventually. If it doesn't get better, add more plants to block out the glass. (Of course, don't block the front so you can see him.)


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks bloo97. I turned it off for a while to let him settle down, but I've had it on and he seems to have settled down a bit. He's stopped JUST trying to attack himself and he's not doing it as frantically. He's also come to the front to be seen, and he's checked out his cave and stuff. I think he'll settle ok. Phew. :-D


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

If he only does it once in a while, it's actually a good thing. It's a state of "constant agitation" you want to watch out for!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Once you turn on the light and your betta still continues to attack himself (and I mean for quite a while, maybe even weeks), there's probably a secondary "issue." The light can reflect off the glass and strengthen his reflection, which never ceases to be a problem with me, so I can need to keep my lights on with certain conditions (surrounding areas also have to be lit, cannot be dark in that area, etc...).


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> If he only does it once in a while, it's actually a good thing. It's a state of "constant agitation" you want to watch out for!


Yes, thanks. He did seem to settle after a while yesterday, so I'm hoping it'll end up being "once in a while". My other fish didn't do it as much as this one did, but I think the other one is younger (he's only little) or maybe he's just not as territorial as this new one. 


xxabc said:


> The light can reflect off the glass and strengthen his reflection, which never ceases to be a problem with me, so I can need to keep my lights on with certain conditions (surrounding areas also have to be lit, cannot be dark in that area, etc...).


Yes, thanks. It does reflect all the time. I played around with the background yesterday, took it off, tried both sides (they're different colours) but it still reflected. I know on my other tank it reflects more/upsets him more if I turn the room light off so I have to keep that on to stop him flaring - but he doesn't really try to attack himself the way this new one tried to, he just flares up from time to time. This one was really "going for it". 

I was wondering whether new bettas have ever been in a tank before - if the breeders keep them in small containers and the shops keep them in small containers, it's not surprising that they get a little upset when they see "another" fish following them around when they first go into a tank. 

As he settled down after a while yesterday, I'm hopeful that he'll adjust. Thanks for the replies.


----------

